# Minor cut on new hedgie



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello it has been awhile since you have heard from me but I am delighted to say, after 2 years I have finally taken the plunge (now with all the adequate resources) and took into my care a baby hedgie from a friend who had bought him but did not realize the effort behind taking care of a hedgie. :/ Don't get me started.

Anyway I will do an official introduction thread for Schubert later. I noticed when I picked him up this morning that he had a small cit near his whiskers. The water bowl he was using is one you use for reptiles (looks like a rock with uneven edges) my guess is that he might have scraped himself on there. I want to be proactive and keep the cut from getting infected. I remember I have to lightly apply REGULAR neosporin ointment but I have never read whether or not to also disinfect with peroxide or anything. All advice is greatly welcome! I am so excited for all of this! (setting up the CHE at the moment!) 

Liz


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Congrats on your new little one! So glad you were able to save him from his situation.  As for the cut, just apply the neosporin. Make sure after you've applied it to keep an eye on it for redness and/ or swelling. If this happens, it may be infected and a vet visit may be in order. If it appears to be clearing up the neosporin, however, you are in tip-top shape! 

Good luck with Schubert (LOVE the name) and can't wait to see pics of him!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I was never satisfied with the inconclusiveness of the Neosporin discussion in this thread:

http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=16642

It is pretty commonly recommended by enthusiasts, but I am not yet satisfied that veterinarians, on the whole, support Neosporin as a safe home remedy. It is a subject on which I am doing some independent research with veterinary professionals. Too soon to publish anything. Correspondence is carefully crafted. (I think they are afraid of being sued for having opinions. Pretty common in my business.)


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

While I do recommend neosporin for some applications, I do not recommend using it on a face. The risk of getting the ointment in his eyes is far too great. I was warned years ago that using non-ophthalmic ointments in or around the eyes can irritation. I know you would be careful to not get it in the eyes, however hedgehogs burrow, and the risk of him brushing even a small amount up into the eye is pretty good.

I also do not recommend ever using peroxide on cuts. Peroxide is very irritating to the living cells, and has been known to delay healing. 

For facial problems, I would monitor the cut and if it gets more red, starts to swell, or in anyway looks like it is getting worse, I would take him into see a veterinarian for treatment.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

The cut which now appears to be an abrasion to half of his face (I come to understand he was housed with another male baby) seems to be scabbed over and healing but not inflamed or swelling. I just applied neosporin for the second time just before reading Kalandra's post. Now I am worried. Should I go wipe it off?

I tried really hard to only get it on the cut and do not think I got it in his eye, but it is something I am worried about. He is not totally used to me so he flinches a lot when I try to apply this stuff. Wish I had read your post sooner...


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Leave it alone. Just watch him for any changes. If he is healing and nothing is going wrong, let it heal. If you start to see something odd, take him to a vet.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Wonderful. Alright thank you so much everyone.  I'm going to do a search on the forums because I know I have read about this before, but he seems adamant about sleeping in his food bowl. Is this something that should concern me?


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey sorry to double post but I need some advice. Last night I caught him scratching at his face last night and he is not comfortable with me yet so he keeps balling up and won't let me see his face.

I am worried he is scratching at his face either because of the cut or maybe because of irritation from the neosporin which I haven't put on him since Sunday morning.

I have his well vet visit booked for Friday afternoon (Its the soonest my class schedule allows) Maybe I can schedule one for Thurs. afternoon but that is the absolute earliest.

His activities are normal: Night time activity (hasn't learned to use his wheel yet) pooping alot, eating and drinking and sleeping.

What should I be doing so I can try and help until I can get him to the vet at the end of this week?

Thanks.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm wondering if the initial abrasion could be from scratching instead of from the water bowl as you first had thought it to be. IE the neosporin isn't causing the scratching.

If you sit with him, and remain quiet with him on a blanket in front of you, will he uncurl and let you get a peak? Another little trick I use, and had to use with my extremely defensive hedgehog recently, I take photos and monitor wounds or spots I'm questioning that way. 

If you can get a better look. Is the spot red? How is his skin/fur on his face? Any dryness, flaky skin, or irritation?

What kind of bedding is he living on and/or are you using any substrate bedding in a litter box? Sometimes the different substrate type bedding can be irritating.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Kalandra,

Thanks to an incredible friend, I was able to get him into the vet earlier this morning. They said he seems perfectly healthy and that the initial abrasion has only become worse and not healed because he keeps scratching it. He said he did not see evidence of mites.

The vet gave me some kind of steroid to mix in with a treat in order to quell the itching. Does anyone have a suggestion of a good treat to mix it with? I was thinking baby food, but because I have only had him for a little while, I haven't been able to try treats with him yet.

He is on flannel liners, by the way!

Edited to correct typos.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Well that sounds like good news. Now to trick, er I mean convince, him into taking meds. Is there any baby foods or canned foods he likes? Try whatever he will eat. Chicken or turkey baby foods work well with many.


----------

